# Training Retrievers Alone - Dennis Voigt



## usmcellis (Mar 20, 2017)

Has anyone used this package?

I'm on my second dog, who is at the senior level. Although I join a club whenever I can find out (I'm active duty and move a lot), I mainly train alone. I'd love to get some expert advice on training alone, but don't want to drop $100 on techniques I already employ or are common sense.


----------



## bwricks2000 (May 15, 2018)

Did you decide to get Voigt's video? If so, what do you think so far?


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Dennis is a very good trainer/handler & the information is detailed & presentd in useful manner. You will become a better trainer/handler following his methods.


----------



## ErinKay95 (Sep 30, 2018)

I think that Dennis is a good trainer too


----------



## dogsdb37 (Oct 4, 2018)

what? I don't understand this please explain


----------



## dogsdb37 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for your advise


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

I have found his training DVD’s and the manuals are excellent. You will find techniques and set ups for different stages of training. He is a good communicator and teacher. Best wishes to you and your dog.


----------



## Lyelerir (Nov 2, 2018)

I should add that I have Evan Graham's Smartwork Puppy DVD plus the Ten Minute Retriever book. Now it's time to upgrade and get serious.

Kind regards: https://diceus.com/best-countries-to-outsource-software-development/


----------

